
Show HN: Oh Caption – Crowdsourced Image Description Plugin - patrickwonders
https://www.ohcaption.com/
======
mwcampbell
> I can't make any of my screen readers work with Firefox

Which screen readers? Firefox works well with NVDA and JAWS on Windows. Pretty
sure it also works with Orca on Linux. I don't know about Mac.

~~~
patrickwonders
I tried with Orca under Linux and VoiceOver on the Mac. I may have had an
older version of Firefox when I was trying with Orca on Ubuntu 14.04. I'm not
sure. I should try it again.

------
dang
Url changed from
[https://www.ohcaption.com/news/201809-announce.html](https://www.ohcaption.com/news/201809-announce.html)
to the project home page, which is a better starting point for HN.

